# Anthurium regale



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*Does anyone know if this species of anthurium is available? I know it is very rare, but was recommended to me.*

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Try these:
http://naturalselections.safeshopper.co ... 59.htm?158
If not got to Aroid.org they might have links to someone who might have it.
Good luck.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would hope you're not trying to put this species in a terrarium... :wink: 

I think the largest leaf can reach 3ft wide. :lol:


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*What would you guys recommend for Anthuriums from Latin America that are available*?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Like Antone said that species is definitely *not* suited for viv use. Besides the only time I have seen it for sale it was around $100. There are other anthuriums that will work well in vivs. If you like the look of Anthurium regale I would suggest getting Anthurium clarinervium or Anthurium crystallinum. Philodendron gloriosum also has a similar look but will get larger then A. clarinervium. Anthurium scandens and A. gracile don't have the same look as the above mentioned plants but should work well in medium sized tanks.


----------



## asturianu (Jul 23, 2005)

*Where do you guys recommend picking these up?*


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Again, the link I posted above has _Anthurium gracile_ and others. Black junlge usually has _A. scandens_, and Ecuagenera has Philos.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Anthurium bessie is a smaller plant that clarinervium if you can find it. Anthurium radicans is also a nice plant which does not get too large. Make sure you don't get the hybrid that is sometimes sold as A radicans since it gets much larger. Don;t bother with P gloriosum as it gets huge. I have one in the greenhouse and the stem is almost 2" in diameter although I suspect growing in a terrarium would suppress it some.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

I purchased several Anthurium clarinervium on my last trip to Disney World in April.. there is a place called "World of Orchids" in Kissimee he had these for $5 each.. nice size I bought 7 of these went straight to the post office and had them priority mailed up and got them the same day I arrived home... they are gorgeous.. slow growing as he said.. he had other Anthuriums there as well.. I also got glass tubes for $.25, yes $.25 from him.. tons of orchids.. worth the trip when down there or I think they ship also.. Peter Keane, JungleWorld


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

I was just snooping around ebay today when I saw this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/FANTASTIC-AROID-HUG ... dZViewItem

Too rich for my blood though, for now


----------

